# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Вкуснятинка

## Asteriks

*Вам не жалко поделиться своим фирменным рецептом? Не списанным с книжки и не нагугленным в Инете, а проверенным временем и желудками ваших родных, близких и друзей? Тогда вам сюда! И приятного аппетита всем читающим!*

----------


## Asteriks

*Голубцы*

 

Чем запасаешься перед этим рутинным делом?
1) качан капусты
2) фарш
3) рис
4) морковь
5) лук
6) соус томатный
7) сметана
8) соль
9) масло растительное
10)* в моём рецепте ещё и маргарин

Выбор качана: среднего размера, большие листья, тонкие жилки.
Что с ним делаешь? Набираешь в большую кастрюлю воды (половину), закипит - опускаешь туда качан, предварительно вырезав немного кочерыжки. Это чтобы листья снять. Снимаешь с этого противного качана столько листьев (прямо в этой кастрюле), сколько хочешь голубцов. Ну, допустим, для прожорливого человека 8. На 2 раза поесть.

Рис. Ставишь воду. Когда закипит, опускаешь рис, немного подсаливаешь. Чуть-чуть. На 8 голубцов примерно полстакана риса. Варишь до полуготовности. Попробуешь на зуб - чтоб твёрдый ещё был. Рис процедить на дуршлаг.

Фарш. Магазинный фарш пропускаешь через мясорубку, солишь, перчишь, добавляешь рис.
На подсолнечном масле обжариваешь лук до золотистого цвета. (В моём рецепте - на маргарине). Добавляешь этот лук в фарш, а потом перемешиваешь всё (рукой, между прочим!) и радуешься, что основная часть закончена.

Берёшь лист капусты, кладёшь в него (начиная с ТОНКОЙ части) столовой ложкой фарш (1,5 столовой ложки примерно), закручиваешь конвертиком. Толстую некрасивую часть листа отрежь ножом и выброси!

Теперь у нас 8 голубцов. Для того, чтобы они были ОЧЕНЬ вкусными, советую обжарить слегка на маргарине в сковородке с двух сторон.

Берём кастрюлю, в которой эти нудные, но очень вкусные голубцы будут тушиться, и чтобы не пригорели, кладём на дно старую тарелку, какую не жалко. Потом аккуратненько выкладывает туда наши (ням-ням!) голубцы.

Уже скоро!

Осталось сделать такую штукенцию: пассеровку.

На сковородке обжариваем много лука с морковкой, добавляем соус (примерно 3 столовые ложки) и полстакана сметаны. Сметана опять же мой рецепт, с ней голубцы будут мягче и вкуснее!
Всему этому не даём подгореть и заливаем кипячёной водой. Чтоб целая сковородка получилась. Эту заливку можно тоже подсолить и поперчить, добавить 1 лавровый лист и пару горошин чёрного перца.

Этим всем залить голубцы и поставить кастрюлю на газ. Как только закипит, переставить в разогретую духовку и ждать, пока сготовятся. На часок.

Усё! ПрЫятнага апетиту!

----------


## Sanych

Ай, красота. Люблю галубчики

----------


## Akasey

Астер а я думал это всё шутки про твои знаменитые голубцы. ПряМ есТь зАхОтЕЛОСь

----------


## Sanych

Не ужели фотка реальная и принадлежит Астерикс? Если да, снимаю шляпу :hi:

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]вчера нечего делать было, вот напекла...рецепт писать не буду, потому что такие вещи всегда делаю на глаз, но получилось очень вкусно...

----------


## Sanych

Ай девчёнки наши рукодельницы :clapping: Выглядит ну очень аппетитно.

----------


## Akasey

Посмотрел на вас тут, пойду жену попрошу, пусть мне пирожкоФФ напечёт с повидлом.... Уже от картинок слюни потекли.

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
САЛО можно есть как угодно!

----------


## GRAF

Когда есть свободное время, и куда-то пропадает лень, делаю следующее:

Покупаю свиную рульку, вес не скажу но о размеру с трудом помещается в кастрюльке литров на 5-7. Предварительно вымыв, в кастрюлю, заливаем водой, соль немного лавр.листа, перец черный и душистый горошком. Варим в зависимости от размера (и если не разрублена вдоль) в течении 1-1,5 час.

Достаем, натираем специями, путем надрезов нашпиговываем чесноком, на противень и в духовку еще на 40 или более минут (зависит от размера). Выключаем, достаём, на блюдо. Приятного аппетита. :friends:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]***
Покупаете кусок окорока. Такой  полный круг в середине с косточкой. Толщиной примерно в 1,5-2 коробка. Не знаю как у Вас, у нас на рынках практически везде их продают в таком виде. Приобретя такой "кусочек" окорка, моем, солим, натираем специями, шпигуем чесноком, на фольгу в духовочку. Готовиться примерно в течении часа. Все зависит от размеров куска. В качестве гарнира, рекомендую обваренную картошку, мелко нарезать и обложить вокруг мяса.
Приятного аппетита!ye:

***
Астерикс для тебя!

Наверняка видела в магазина продают бройлерных кур очень больших размеров? Их еще практически никто не берет, так как мясо жестковатое!
(заменитель - куриный фарш ПЕТРУХА фирменный.)

Так вот, с указанной выше куры, обрезаем мясо. в мясорубку, желательно крупно, но это как кому нравиться. В полученный фарш добавляем немного манки, яйцо (количество яиц от количества фарша), соль, специи и обязательно чеснок. Я по настроению добавляю майонез. Фарш должен получиться  кашей - "размазней". Даем ему немного 15-20 минут постоять, ну а далее процесс известный, сковорода, масло, ложкой выкладываем на сковороду, жарим, украшаем зеленью. Приятного аппетита!ig_boss:

----------


## Asteriks

*Объявление! С сегодняшнего дня ГРАФ назначается Шеф-поваром форума!*

----------


## Akasey

всем кто меня сегодня поздравлял, я оставил по кусочку тортика:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

(извините за качество, телефон, а фотка я думаю получилась)

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня был день сырников. Готовить их просто: 2 яйца, соль, сахар, сода, творог, мука. Раскатать колбасой, порезать на кусочки, жарить на медленном огне.

Та фотка, что перед компом - для Саныча. Он просил в личку скинуть...

----------


## Sanych

Ну вот и поужинали

----------


## RixAlex

*Шашлык*
Рецепт простой: берем много мяса, маринуем, нанизываем на шампуры.
Затем нужно распалить костёр
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Положить шампуры, помахать сверху руками и сказать заклинание(њ›љќџћ)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Через секунду блюдо готово!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А мясо как мариновать? Напиши обязательно!

----------


## GRAF

Астерикс! Все просто. Хотя...у тебя нет микроволновки, но это не беда, а еще и лучше! 

Короче пробуй: Немного сосисок, сыра, майонеза, соли и немного чеснока. 

Готовиться в течении буквально 5-7 минут. С учетом того есть или нет микроволновка: включаешь духовку примерно на 2/3 мощности, и пока греется, берешь соски, н7адрезаешь середину. Затем , или перед этим трешь небольшой кусочек сыра на терку, дольку или пару чеснока,  выдавливашь в майонез (его количество от количества сосисок, обязательно солишь майонез, немного приправ) полученный "соусу" (майонез, соль, специи) в разрез сосиски, сверху сыр.

На 2 мин на МАХ в мироволновке, или примерно 3 минуты в разогревшейся за время приготовления духовке, т.е. грубо говоря достаточно хорошо нагреть!!!! Подавать строго горячими!

Приятного аппетита.:1115606889:

Слюнки потекли чего-то с утра пораньше... а вчера вроде не торкнуло... По дороге с работы закуплю всё и сделаю!

----------


## Jemal

Сегодня я устроил эксперимент по приготовлению пиццы.
И так начнем:

1. Берем круглую булку и срезаем днище ( старайтесь сделать это потоньше, иначе будет сухо) :

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

2. Затем режем сосиски и укладываем сверху:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

3. Помидор, как назло, под рукой не оказалось, поэтому сверху посыпал только укропом:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
( Лучше сыпнуть немного больше )

4. Натираем сыру, равномерно посыпая:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
( По краям тоже следует *хорошо* посыпать )

5. Ставим всё это дело в микроволновку и ждем когда расплавится сыр:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*ПРИЯТНОГО АППЕТИТА !*

----------


## Asteriks

*Кто хочет попробовать сделать со мной шоколадную колбасу?*
 

Вспомнилось что-то из детства, нравилось когда-то. Сейчас слетаю в магазин, куплю следующее:
1) 3-4 пачки печенья (вроде по 125 гр, а нужно 400 гр, значит 3-4 пачки)
2) пачку маргарина (лучше "Молочного" или "Сливочного", какой есть, на крайний случай)
Яйцо, какао и сахар есть дома. 
Печенье размять. Можно положить в целлофановый пакет и отдубасить его скалкой.
Маргарин растопить в кастрюльке на медленном огне. В маргарин всыпать печенье, добавить 1 яйцо, 2 ст.ложки какао и 1 ст.ложку сахара. Всё тщательно перемешать. Взять целлофан. Любой, можно просто пакет разорвать, чтоб был подлиннее. На него выложить то, что получилось, придать форму колбасы. Завернуть целлофан. Поставить в холодильник. Потом резать, как рулет, и ням-ням! А фотку сюда поместить!

----------


## GRAF

Украл секрет МакДональдса...........

Картофель по деревенски. Кто пробовал, знает, картошка очень мягкая и с тонкой хрустящей корочкой.......

Готовиться до ужаса просто. 

Варим картофель до готовности, но смотрим, чтобы не начала развариваться. Даем остыть,  нарезаем ломтиками, кому хочется: делаем смесь из приправ и соли, каждый  кусочек "обмакиваем" в полученную смесь, и окунаем на 1-2 минуты (в зависимости от количества) в предварительно разогретую фритюрницу!:getIm565age:

Приятного аппетита!!!

----------


## Jemal

Вот:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Здесь я сначала смазал майонезом, добавил больше зелени и сыра.

             *****

И так новая версия продегустирова.
Вывод: Обязательно смажьте майонезом, от этого пицца получается мягкая, даже тягучая, и при этом намного вкуснее.

_ добавлено через 4 часа 3 минуты_ 
Трепещите, смертные! Её Величество Клубника:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
( В перемешку с земляникою )

----------


## Akasey

Блиннннн, слюней не хватает....(потом выложу фото)

а кто пробовал клубнику с молоком и с сахаром (всё измельчить и смешать, я всё делал ложкой), попробуйте кто не пробовал это огонь. Сахар по вкусу. Вместо сахара можно чернику или землянику.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото (с) Астерикс

----------


## Akasey

Оладьи на дрожжевом тесте, мммм..., ням-ням

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Рецепта не знаю, потому что жена пекла, а я всего лишь главный "юзер" этого.
Можно употре***ть со сметаной, вареньем, мёдом.

----------


## Asteriks

Смотрю я на некоторых и радуюсь! Таких жён себе отхватили! Кормят всякими смачнюликами!

*Рецепт оладий дрожжевых.* Предупреждаю: на глаз, по памяти.
Нужно: 
1) молоко о,75 литра
2) дрожжи, грамм 30
3) 2 яйца
4) соль, сахар
5) мои дети любят ещё сахарной пудрой посыпать, значит, сахарная пудра
6) мука в/с

Молоко слегка подогреть. В кружке в небольшом количестве молока развести примерно 1/3 маленькой пачки дрожжей, можно меньше.
Добавить дрожжи в молоко, размешать. Отдельно взбить 2 яйца с небольшим количеством сахара, ну, скажем, 2 столовые ложки (мы же будем пудрой посыпать, нам не надо сладкое), соли чуть-чуть.
Всё соединить и понемножку всыпать муку. Думаю, стакана 3-4. Тесто должно быть по густоте как густая сметана. Хорошо вымешать ложкой (всё это должно у вас занять по объёму 1/3 кастрюли). Накрыть чистой салфеткой и оставить на полчасика. В тёплом месте. Наблюдать! Не дать тесту осесть, то есть, как только поднялось, тут же выпекать.
Когда тесто поднимется до краёв кастрюли, брать его смоченной в воде ложкой, выкладывать на разогретую сковородку и жарить на среднем (даже на маленьком, когда сковородка разогреется) огне. Жарятся моментально, поэтому от плиты к компу не бегать! А смотреть! 
Посыпать пудрой, пока горячие, есть и наслаждаться!

----------


## GRAF

Кстати о сыре....

Это как бы и не рецепт, просто кому надоело есть обыкновенный сыр, возьмите кусок, нарезаем тонкими ломтиками, выкладываем на тарелку и 1 мин в микроволновку!
Результат сырные чипсы в домашних условиях!
:getIm565age:

----------


## gleb-1965

пица на дрожжевом тесте
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

А рецепт где? Непорядок! ))

----------


## gleb-1965

> А рецепт где? Непорядок! ))


тесто замешивал в хлебопечке-200гр.воды,600гр.,5гр.соли,15гр.с  ахара,30гр.масло растительное,8гр.дрожжи сухие(софт)
раскатать тесто,обильно смазать кетчупом,посыпать рубленым луком(по вкусу),маринованые грыбы 500гр(рубленые).,колбаса 300гр.9(тру на тёрке для корейской морковки),зелень рубленая (лук,укроп,петрушка),сыр твёрдый 100гр.(на крупной тёрке) и обязательно майонез (как нафото)
                       ПАЛЬЧИКИ ОБЛИЖЕШ

----------


## GRAF

Иногда делаю такое:

Очищенный картофель нарезаем, не очень мелко, складываем в горшок, на дно выкладываем немного лука. (если много часто использую посуду для микроволновки). Нарезаем свинину кусочками примерно как на шашлык.  Перемешиваем с нарезанным луком и чесноком и также помещаем в горшок. Добавляем по 3-5 горошин черного и душистого перцев, лавровый лист. Заливаем примерно на две трети водой, солим. Добавляем немного подсолнечного масла(~1 ст.ложку) плотно закрываем (крышкой, блюдцем, в общем чем найдется, я иногда на горловину кладу кусок лаваша или блин, а уже потом крышку) и в духовку ~ на 40-50 минут.

Приятного аппетита :friends:

----------


## Asteriks

Чего-то не хватает вроде...Чего? Может добавить 2 штучки чернослива? Чтобы дымком вроде пахло? В каждый горшочек? И без чеснока, а? И ещё замоченных белых сушёных грибочков побольше! О-о! Как представлю!))) И без душистого перца.
Спасибо большое! У тебя мужской рецепт, у меня женский.)) 
И есть горячим! А горшочки специальные есть, порционные. Как бы слюной не подавиться...(((

----------


## GRAF

Дополнение к вышеуказанному рецепту:

Вместо свинины курица, воды на треть меньше, пакетик сметаны 0,5 в самом конце наверх. Пальчики оближешь.:getIm565age:

_ добавлено через 7 часов 6 минут_ 
Рекомендую, потому как делаю довольно часто, потому как делается очень просто и быстро, получается что-то типа плова!

Варим рис с лавровым листиком (с количеством определяемся сами), когда он он будет практически готов, на сковороду совсем чуть чуть подсолнечного масла, насыпаем специи и мелко нарубленный чеснок (тоже по желанию, но на счет специй рекомендую побольше).Обжариваем ~ 1 мин, берем тушенку и на сковороду и минут 5 прожариваем ее. Затем добавляем рис, перемешиваем, и жарим  до тех пор пока не испариться вся вода. Подаем горячим с очень свежим хлебом!

Бон аппети!:getIm565age:

----------


## Akasey

*Пицца для лентяев*

Моя пицца просто да безобразия, но мне нравится.
И так: берём лаваш, режем его пополам (делаем два блина тонких, хотя смотря какой у вас лаваш), продольные и поперечные надрезы, чтоб пропитался.
Мажем майонезом, посыпаем колбосой вареной, поливаем майонезом и кетчупом. Посыпаем сыром и вуаля!!!! В духовку пока не расплавится сыр. 

Все ингридиенты можно менять, добавлять и убирать, т.е. настроить пиццу под себя.


*P.S.* все эти манипуляции заняли у меня 10-15 минут + 5 минут в духовке

----------


## GRAF

На днях было немного времени, решил заделать такое вот блюдо:

Берем несколько кабачков, режем кубиками, в кастрюльку, туда нарезаем луковицу или две, чеснок и все это тушим. Когда практически готово, добавляем специи и мелко нарезанные сосиски (при желании можно сразу добавлять мелко нарезанное мясцо, но готовиться дольше). В это же время отвариваем молодой картофель (лично мне больше нравиться с макаронами - рекомендую)  все валим на одну тарелку, кто хочет к кабачкам когда выключим добавляем немного зеленого лука и укропа, либо просто украшаем сверху. 
 Приятного аппетита! :getIm565age:

----------


## Marusja

Один из любимых салатов
баклажаны жаренные, помидоры брынза и подсолнечное масло....
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Блюда из вешенки* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Салат из вешенки и картофеля*
300 г соленых, маринованных или обжаренных плодовых тел вешенки обыкновенной, 200 г отварного картофеля, 1 соленый огурец. 1 луковица, 200-300 г сметаны, соль, сахар, горчица. Компоненты нарезают красивыми ровными дольками и смешивают со сметаной, добавляют сахар, соль, горчицу по вкусу.

*Маринование вешенки*
_Ингредиенты:_

вешенки - 1кг.
вода - 1-2 стакана
30%- уксус - 50-70 мл
соль - около 1 ст.л.
черный перец - 10 горошин
лавровый лист - 2-3 шт.
лук репчатый - 1-2 шт.
специи - по вкусу

_Приготовление:_

Шляпки грибов промывают холодной водой и откидывают на дуршлаг, чтобы вода стекла. Крупные шляпки нарезают на кусочки, но для маринования лучше использовать мелкие. Грибы кипятят 5-10 минут и воду сливают. Маринад приготовляют отдельно: воду кипятят со специями и луком, в конце варки добавляют уксус. В готовом маринаде грибы варят 2-3 минуты. В предварительно простерилизованные паром банки разливают горячие грибы в маринаде так, чтобы маринад их покрывал. Посуду герметично закрывают, охлаждают и хранят в погребе.

----------


## Asteriks

Накануне готовила вешенки, жарила. 

*Жареные вешенки*

Аккуратно перемыть грибы, они очень хрупкие. Порезать небольшими кусочками, ножки обязательно разрезать вдоль как можно тоньше, иначе будут твёрдыми. Налить в глубокую сковородку с толстым дном немного подсолнечного масла и выложить в неё грибы. На семью из 4 человек, чтобы поесть, а не попробовать, нужно 1,5 кг грибов. Закрыть крышкой и дать грибам вариться-жариться минут 15-20. Отваривать их не нужно. Грибы пустят сок под крышкой, в этом собственном соку они и будут вариться, пока сок весь не выкипит. Посолите, когда грибы несколько уменьшаться в размере. Когда вода почти выкипит, добавьте мелко нарезанный лук, подлейте немножко масла. Ещё минут через 5 добавьте пару столовых ложек сметаны, перемешайте, дождитесь, чтобы сметана прокипела чуть-чуть. И всё! Подавайте к столу с улыбкой!
Очень вкусно. Но всегда мало и хочется ещё. )))))

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, не такое произведение, как у предыдущих пиццеманов, но вкусно!

----------


## Jemal

Выглядит очень аппетитно

----------


## Asteriks

Дети поленились за дрожжами в магаз сбегать, поэтому делала на лепёшке для пиццы, а вообще из своего теста вкуснее.. А тут корочка внизу... А так - вкусно!

----------


## Artemqa

Готовим сникерс 

Сгущёное молоко - 1 банка
Масло - 160 г
Арахиса — 150 г
Шоколада — 100 г
Вафельные листы (коржи)

Орехи измельчить.Сливочное масло (150) соединить со сгущеным молоком и взбить. Добавить 100г арахиса и хорошо перемешать.
Крем выложить ровным слоем на вафельные листы. Убрать в холодильник на 1 час.
Шоколад, 10г сливочного масла, молоко соединить и помешивая растопить до загустения.
Промазанные коржи разрезать на равные части, посыпать орехами, залить глазурью и убрать в холодильник на 30 мин.

----------


## GRAF

Для тех, кому воспоминания о строительстве и жизни на даче не пустой звук.....(навеяло на досуге, да и давно не делал такого..)

Обварил перловку, почти до готовности, за это время выжарил довольно много сала, в конце в жир добавил много специй и чеснока, буквально на минутку, все сложил в горшок и засунул в духовку. Через примерно 20-25 минут достал и съел с теплым хлебом....(

Приятного аппетита!:getIm565age:

----------


## Jemal

Быстро и вкусно

Для начала берем яйца и разбиваем их в сковородку, посыпаем нарезанной кубиками ветчиной ( сосисками, колбасой), солим по вкусу.
Пока всё это жариться, измельчаем укроп и помидоры. Когда яйца достаточно прожарились, посыпаем укропом, сверху помидорами, а напоследок покрываем всё натертым сыром.

Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Asteriks

К концу отпуска, начитавшись и наевшись ваших вкуснятинок, в двери не войду.... ((

----------


## HARON

Берем пачку макарон(не мешок),отвариваем, добавляем 1 банку тушенки,едим!

----------


## Jemal

А если совсем есть нечего... берем черствый хлеб, смачиваем водой и посыпаем сахаром...

----------


## Asteriks

А если сахара нету - берём капустный лист, заворачивает в него половинку ломтика хл*** и едим. Тоже вкусно!

----------


## GRAF

> А если совсем есть нечего... берем черствый хлеб, смачиваем водой и посыпаем сахаром...


Зачем так издеваться над хлебом!!!

Возьми черствый хлеб, кусок марли, марлю обильно смочи водой, и заверни в нее хлеб. Положи в духовку буквально на 5 минут, и будэшь дарагой кушат совсем свежий теплый хлэб!! :getIm565age:

*Для АСТЕРИКС!!!)))) Ну и для тех кому станет интересно!*

    Купи свиные ножки (не путай с рульками). У нас в основном продают как и раньше, в основном тока копыт, но иногда попадаются и длинные (по второй сустав, т.е. вже пошла часть рульки). 
Так вот, берем "длинные" ножки, и варим их в течении примерно часа либо чуть более, в зависимости от их размера (как правило роль играет толщина). Я их варю в течении 1,5 часов, так потом гораздо вкуснее, хотя и не так питательно.
    Затем достаем даем немного остынуть, так чтобы  можно было безболезненно натереть специями, тут уж каждый по своему вкусу, но если к пиву или в качестве закуски, советую специй добавить побольше. Затем в духовку еще примерно минут на 40. Подавать теплыми, есть только руками).

Рецепт украл из забегаловок в Германии, честно!!!

Приятного аппетита! :getIm565age:

----------


## Asteriks

Момент, а ты их рубишь или как? Пишешь, что длинные... ))

----------


## GRAF

Только целиком!!!! Никаких рубок, иначе теряется кайф полного "разбора" ноги)))

_GRAF добавил 16.08.2009 в 21:18_
Для тех кто любит соусы:

Нарезаем одну две луковицы,  слегка обжариваем в небольшом количестве масла, после этого добавляем мелко нарезанного два-три зубчика чеснока, кладем специи, немного лаврового листа, заливаем сливками  примерно 300 мл. Кипятим до того как сливки начнут густеть. Как только сливки загустели, достаем лавровый лист, и добавляем натертый на мелкую терку сыр, грамм 50-70, ждем пока раствориться и выключаем. 

Подавать строго горячим! Приятного аппетита!
:thank_you2:

_GRAF добавил 21.08.2009 в 11:48_
Был недавно в Минске, заехал на рынок, где прикупил баранины которую решил запечь на мангале. Мясо (спина) с косточками, его я разрезал так, чтобы каждый кусок был с косточкой, после чего нарезал больших  помидор, и смешал с мясом оставил на 30 минут. За это время стали готовы угли, положил решетку и выложил на него мясо. (Перед тем как выкладывать мясо на решетку, ее следует прокалить, и протереть луковицей - чтобы не пригорало мясо ) Обжариваем баранину в течении примерно 2-3 минут с каждой стороны, все зависит от количества углей. 

Главное не пересушите !

Приятного аппетита! :getIm565age:

----------


## Pasha_49

> Накануне готовила вешенки, жарила. 
> 
> *Жареные вешенки*
> 
> Аккуратно перемыть грибы, они очень хрупкие.


Чтоб не мучаться мыть, ошпарь кипятком, весь мусор сам смоется, проще мыть тогда. Или на минуту-две прокипятить, тогда они как резиновые становятся, крепкие и не ломаются так)

А вот что я вчера готовил первый раз, правда слегка в духовке передержал.

*Пирожки с творогом*

Состав:
Тесто
0,25 л молока подогреть до 40 градусов С,
25 гр свежих дрожжей
2-3 яйца + 1 белок (1 желток на смазку),
100 гр сметаны,
75 гр маргарина - комнатной температуры - НЕ ТОПИТЬ!!!
100 гр сахара, 1 гр ванилина или 2 пакетика ванильного сахара,
1 щепотка соли - обязательно!
Муки примерно 1 кг зависит от муки
Творог
700-750 грамм творога, 
3 ст.л. сахара, 
3 ст.л. манки, 
2 яйца, 
ванилин

Дрожжи развести подогретым молоком, и начать добавлять поочереди:
сахар, соль, сметана, яйца и белки (я не взбиваю), ванилин и муки до теста густого, но еще липкого (примерно 400-500гр ). В этот момент добавить маргарин комнатной температуры и "разчавкать" его пальцами, постепенно вмешивая в тесто. Накрыть салфеточкой и дать постоять примерно 30 минут. После этого аккуратно подсыпать муку и замесить мягкое, нежное тесто. Дать тесту два раза подойти.

Как только тесто подойдет, сразу делю его на 4 колобка, начинку на 4 части. Потом каждый колобок теста разрезаю на пополам и каждую половинку еще на три кусочка. А из четверти начинки леплю маленькие колобки - 6 штук. Получится 24 пирожка, это на весь протвинь.
Разминать колобки теста, посередке класть начинку, делать надрезы на тесте с двух сторон начинки и заворачивать так, чтобы выглядывал творог в дырочку.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Налепить пирожков, накрыть их полотенцем минут на 15-20, потом смазать желтком, поставить в горячую духовку и выпечь при среднем огне  минут 20-25.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Приятного аппетита) До ночи возился с этим, ждал пока тесто подойдёт.

----------


## Asteriks

До меня не дошло про надрезы...)) Чтобы творог выглядывал "в дырочку". Жду скринов с подробнейшим описанием)) Шутка. Не скринов, конечно, а описания.
Очень аппетитные пирожки!
Чтобы корочки снизу не было (ты пишешь, что передержал) можно поставить в духовку сковородку с водой.

----------


## Jemal

Завтрак студента
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Вот так и живем...

----------


## Pasha_49

Зато быстро и вкусно))

----------


## Asteriks

Я всё думаю, правильно ли Джемал себе профессию выбрал? Ему бы в какой-нибудь ресторанный бизнес! И нас потом в гости пригласить!

----------


## GRAF

*Для любителей жареного!!!*

Берем сало с мясными прожилками толщиной примерно в 3-4 пальца, длинной 1,5-2 ладони. Немного подмораживаем его, для того, чтобы нарезать тонкими ломтиками.  После нарезки сала, оставляем его "нагреваться". Пока сало "греется, берет фарш (желательно посуше, я делал сам из мяса таза) и готовим его как на пельмени (кто хочет как на котлеты, на любителя). Чистим чеснок и чесночницей измельчаем его. Добавляем в чеснок немного соли и специй. Раскладываем сало и накладываем чеснок по всей поверхности. Из фарша делаем колбаски, которые заворачиваем в сало (по спирали) и в морозильник. Готовить просто - жарить, либо запекать в духовке. Рекомендую, получается очень вкусно!ig_boss:.

----------


## BiZ111

что там студенту ещё мона вкусного, Джемал?

----------


## Irina

Нашла такой классный кулинарный  блог посмотрите не пожалеете [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

> что там студенту ещё мона вкусного...?


*КУРИЦА НА БАНКЕ
курица, зелень, чеснок и специи (по вкусу) 
Курицу смазать специями.
Взять банку (0,5 литра), внутрь уложить зелень - петрушка, укроп, лавровый лист, черный перец горошком, чеснок, и залить холодной водой. Курицу усадить на банку и поставить в нагретую духовку.
Запекать при температуре 180-200градусов, до готовности.*

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то я про банку поллитровую и не подумала. Во времена молочных бутылок на бутылке делала. Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Jemal

Тоже помню молочные бутылки.. Не один праздник не обходился без такого блюда...

----------


## Alex

*Оливье для Астериксс и всего народа!*
Салат “Московский”, салат “Столичный”, “Русский салат”, салат овощной с мясом, салат овощной с рябчиками, салат овощной с мясом и с рябчиками и еще с десяток синонимов – а теперь скажите дети, как его зовут? О-ли-вье! Правильно!
Под какой бы личиной не прятался и какими бы наполнителями не разнообразился этот любимый всеми нами салат, все равно абсолютное большинство людей будут называть, обзывать, клеймить его именем Оливье.




> Салат “Оливье” стал неотъемлемой частью всех русских застолий. Гости, посиделки, день дождения, юбилей, свадьба – характерной чертой этих событий обязательно будет “Оливье”. Он не уступает по популярности разве что водке. Почему так? Ну, давайте по порядку. 
> История
> Существует много версий о происхождении этого шедевра кулинарии. История “Оливье”, впрочем, как и всякое значимое историческое событие окутано ореолом тайн и загадок. Хотя, есть и одна официальная версия.
> Культовым заведением Москвы XIX века считался трактир “Эрмитаж”. Располагался он почти в самом центре Москвы на Трубной площади. С трех сторон его окружали бульвары – любимое место гуляний столичных жителей. Недалеко тут и до Кремля, да и знаменитые Сандуны, расположенные неподалеку, дают о себе знать. “Эрмитаж” хоть и имел в названии плебейский статус трактира, но отличался весьма качественным сервисом и имел большую известность по Москве. Когда же готовил знаменитый повар-француз, то в посетителях не было отказа. Легкой руке этого мусью и принадлежит создание салата, рецепт которого он так никому и не открыл и унес с собой в могилу. Звали его Люсьен Оливье. 
> Существует, правда, и другая версия, по которой этот, а может и другой, не менее искусный повар, в качестве эксперимента или по ошибке залил майонезом заготовленные продукты для окрошки: картошку, зелень, лук, мясо, яйцо, огурцы, и получился салат, который впоследствии нарекли именем “Оливье”. Но эта версия менее официальна, чем предыдущая, и так и не получила широкой огласки и признания. Впрочем, историй о происхождении салата так много, что все они заслуживают отдельной статьи и как-нибудь я обязательно опишу их. 
> Культ
> Король салатов, первое блюдо в списке хозяйки, хозяин стола – как только не называют его. Ясно одно, без него не обходится ни одно празднество. Даже привередливые вегетарианцы и те употребляют его в пищу, правда, предварительно выковыривая кусочки мяса. Салат “Оливье” можно увидеть на столе шахтера, простого инженера, зажиточного бухгалтера, премьер-министра и, наконец, президента. Ничто человеческое нам не чуждо.
> Широкую известность салат приобретает в 60–70 годах. Именно тогда он идет в народ. До этого “Оливье”, конечно, был известен, но аудитория поклонников была намного меньше – в основном это интеллигенция и работники торговли и общепита. Первые употребляли очень редко как дань прошлому. Вторые очень часто как дань роскоши. Наконец “Оливье” приобретает известность. В стране узнают, что такое колбаса широкие круги населения и производство салата увеличивается с каждым днем. Пробовали даже называть его “Советский” но название не прижилось и блюдо по сей день зовется “Оливье”.
> Я не знаю людей, которым не нравился бы этот салат. Да, некоторые отзываются о нем не очень лестно, медики наперебой ругают его за вредность, сторонники раздельного питания падают в обморок, но все равно все его едят и, что интересно, будут есть! Инстинкт.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Курица в медовой карамели с мандариновым соусом*Сегодня представляю Вашему вниманию блюдо, которое у нас в семье очень любят. Готовится быстро, требует сравнительно малое количество внимания и открывает большое пространство для творчества
Итак. У нас будет курица. Чем только многострадальных домашних птиц мы не фаршировали, не шпиговали и не оборачивали. В этот раз поиграемся с цитрусовыми ароматами. У меня были вкусные мандарины, поэтому они пошли на передовую.





> Берем:
> -курицу - примерно 2кг.
> -грудинка, подчеревок, бекон с жировыми прожилками, панчетта (кто что предпочитает) - 5-6 длинных полосок. Лучше сразу нарезать на слайсере потоньше.
> -небольшой кусок имбиря
> -3 зубка чеснока
> -по 1ст.л. карри и куркумы
> -2ст.л. соевого соуса
> -1ст.л. вустерского соуса
> -2-3 ст.л. меда.
> ...



 

Все, готово. У этого блюда множество вариантов и все ваши - самые правильные, не переживайте 
Всем дикого позитива!

----------


## Irina

*Беляши для тех, кто не дружит с дрожжевым тестом. Быстро и просто.*

*Тесто*: 1 пачка творога, 1яйцо, 1ч.л.соды негашеной, 0,5 ч.л. соли, 1ч.л. сахара, 1 стакан муки.
*Начинка*: Фарш как на 2 котлеты. 1 небольшую картошку, 1морковку и 1 луковицу потереть на мелкой тёрке. Смешать с фаршем, посолить поперчить.

Раскатать из теста пласт в 1 см. Выложить фарш. Скатать рулетом. Нарезать кружочками, толщиной в 1 см. Жарить в сковороде до румяной корочки.

p.s. начинка может изменяться на грибы, варенье, яблоки ( кто что любит)
                   Приятного аппетита!:dance2:

----------


## Alex

Фаршированные помидорки.7 крупных помидоров,
500 г. мяса (щечки),
200г. грибов, 1 крупная луковица.




> Помидоры вымыть, срезать с них крышечки.
> Вынуть внутренности ложечкой( аккуратно чтоб помидор не лопнул).
> 
> Лук очистить, мелко нарезать, обжарить с грибами.
> Мясо нарезать мелкими кубиками, обжарить.
> Смешать мясо с грибами, посолить, набить этой смесью помидоры.
> Выложить помидоры в кастрюлю, желательно с толстым дном
> (гусятницу или скороварку). 
> 
> ...

----------


## Olesya

Хочу поделиться салатиками  которые готовлю уже много лет.
надеюсь они найдут место на вашем столе))

* Салат "Ольга"*

Курица варенная-500гр.
белки на тёрке 4 - шт
Пассированный лук
Сыр на мелкай терке
Масло замороженное 2 ст.ложки
Желтки (оставшиеся от белков)
Яблоко на терке
Чернослив мелко порезать 100гр
Грецкие орехи измельчить 100гр

 Каждый слой майонезам поливаем,и оставляем на несколько часов (гости в восторге))

* Салат "Колевский"*
Грибы жаренные (любые)
Мелко нарезанный чеснок
Картофель отварной (Режим саломкай)
ветчина (любая)
Яйца отворные
Яблоко небольшой
Сыр на терке

Каждый слой майонезам (верхний майонезом рисуем узоры)

*Салат " Прага"*

 Также слоями:

Курица
Соленный огурец на терке
Мелко нарезанный лук (Обдаем кипятком)
Яйца на крупной терке
морковь (Можно пасировать)
горошек 
чернослив
 Каждый слой майонезом

  У кого будет желанния с удовольствием поделюсь любыми рецептами  празниничного стола))) (от салатов до тортов) Самое главное все проверенно на себе))

----------


## Olesya

Так  как  по салатам я спец  продолжаю))))

*Салат "МИМОЗА"*
 Рыбная консерва 
Сыр на терке
Яйца 4 шт
Лук жаренный
Картофель отварной(на терке)
Морковь отворная (на терке)

Слоями, каждый майонезом))) 


* Салат "Фантазия с кукурузы"*
Слоями:

Сыр (на терке)
Яйца 6 шт
Кукуруза 1-2 банки (на любителя)
рис ( На глаз)
Морковь (желательно  обжарить)
Яблоко
Капуста пекинская
крабовые палочки

Слоями, каждый майонезом)))

----------


## Sanych

Как я понял, главная фишка Олесиных салатов - 



> Слоями, каждый майонезом)))


Всё, я разгадал сикрет

----------


## Irina

*Грибной пирог на скорую руку.*
Тесто : смешать 100г сметаны,100г майонеза, 0,5 стакана муки, 4яйца, 1 ч.л. соды, щепотку соли. Тесто получается жидкое.
Начинка: 1 небольшая банка консервированных шампиньонов (можно свежие если есть) 1 луковица. Воду с шампиньонов слить, луковицу тонко порезать, обжарить вместе с грибами на растительном масле.
Выложить начинку в тесто, перемешать, выложить в форму, выпекать 20 минут.

----------


## Asteriks

А я опять вот это делала:

----------


## Irina

*РЫБА ПОД ЯБЛОЧКОМ*
600г белой рыбы (можно филе)  порезать на куски, посолить, поперчить, обвалять в муке и обжарить.
Смесь: Сыр и яблоко потереть на терке, добавить 1 зубчик чеснока. 
Рыбу выложить в сковороду, на каждый кусочек выложить смесь. Запекать в хорошо прогретой духовке 10 минут.
Не бойтесь такого сочетания продуктов - это очень вкусно. Я так даже карпа запекала.

----------


## Irina

*ЛУКОВЫЙ ПИРОГ*
ТЕСТО: 50г масла или маргарина растопить. Добавить 3 ст.ложки сметаны,щепотку соли и соды, 1 стакан муки. Замесить  и поставить на холод пока готовится начинка.
НАЧИНКА: 400г лука (приблизительно 4 шт большие) порезать и спассировать. Добавить в него 200г сметаны и 4 сырых яйца. Посолить по вкусу.

Готовить в высокой посуде в которой будете подавать на стол.

Тесто раскатать, поместить в посуду и в посуде выложить бортики, влить начинку. Поставить в горячую духовку на максимуме нагрева на 5 минут, затем темпиратуру убавить до средней на 20 минут ( пока не зарумянится) и в конце опять на 5 минут на максимум.

Попробуйте  - пирог очень нежный, горечи и едкого запаха лука нет.

----------


## Alex

*Куриный рулет*



> Куриное филе порезать, отбить, слегка посолить.
> Начинка: тушеный лук, залитый яйцом, отварная куриная печень кубиками, много зеленой петрушки, маринованный огурец кубиками, майоран, соль, перц.
> Завернуть рулеты, перевязать ниткой, обвалять в муке, смазать яйцом, быстро обжарить на сковородке, довести до готовности в духовке.
>  500 г Куриного филе посолить, поперчить, отбить. 300 г грибов порубить, поджарить с луком, добавить красную сладкую молотую паприку, чуть соли, черного перца, рубленную зелень петрушки, чайную ложечку муки. Снять с огня. Когда чуть остынет добавить 50 г тертого сыра, 1 размятый зубчик чеснока.  Начинить филе начинкой. Перевязать белой ниткой. Обвалять в муке и запанировать во взбитом с солью яйце. Быстро обжарить со всех сторон в небольом количестве очень горячего масла. После этого разместить рулеты на противне, аккуратно снять нитки и запечь рулеты в духовке до готовности. Остужать желательно под прессом. 
> Нарезать наискосок.

----------


## Alex

*Куриные белые трюфеля.*




> 500 грамм куриной грудинки 
> 200 грамм сыра 
> 1 яйцо 
> чеснок 
> черный перец 
> Мясо (сырое) прокрутить с сыром и 2 зубчика чеснока вместе. 
> Добавить черный перец и чуть-чуть соли, потому что надо учесть, что присутствует сыр твердый. Тщательно перемешать. Намачивать руки растительным маслом и делать маленькие шарики которые укладываются все на широкую тарелку , которая смазанная растительным маслом. 
> За это время нагревается духовка на среднем огне. Тарелку с шариками немного встряхивать в разные стороны и сразу все шарики кидать на сковородку. Ставить ее в духовку . Огонь убавить. Таким же образом встряхивать сковородку с шариками во все стороны, чтобы они прокрутились на другую сторону через 5 минут. Еще через 5 минут вынимать сковородку с белыми шариками. ВСЕ!!! блюдо готово. 
> Можно филе не пропускать через мясорубку, а мелко-мелко порубить ножом, добавить мелко рубленную луковицу. А для пущей убедительности, посыпать сушеным тимьяном (как будто трюфель не совсем очищен от листвы и песка). Кушайте на здоровье!!! Очень вкусно с аджикой и с жареной картошкой.

----------


## Alex

[*Куриные рулетики Тают во рту*



> Куриное филе - 1 кг
> рис 100 г 
> зелень
> паприка
> 1 помидор
> соль-майоран-перец- лавровый лист-карри
> лук 3 шт
> растительное масло 3 ст.л.+  4 ст. л. 
> зубчик чеснока
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Золотая рыбка*



> 500-600 г филе рыбки (судак, треска и т.д.)
> 2 большие луковицы
> 1 большая морковь
> 150 г майонеза
> 150 г твердого сыра
> Филе отварить в подсоленной воде с приправками (лавровый лист, перец черный и душистый горошек), минут 5-7. Остудить.
> Лук нарезаем не очень мелко, морковь на терку, пассируем на растительном масле.
> Рыбу ломаем на мелкие кусочки, как бы крошим руками, добавляем зажарку, 100 г майонеза, 50 г сыра, соль, перец по вкусу. И если вы не съедите это прямо в таком виде (уже очень вкусно), то нужно на противне сформировать вот такую рыбку (можно много маленьких) 
> смазать ее легонько майонезом, посыпать тертым сыром. 
> ...




Приятного аппетита!!!

----------


## Alex

*Блинная "лазанья", или "Лазанья, блин"*



> Итальянцы за сие кулинарный изыск убили бы! Так что и вы не ругайтесь!
> Из 3 яиц, 0,5 л молока, щепотки соли, соды, столовой ложки растительного масла + столько муки, чтоб получилось не слишком густое блинное тесто испечь блины. (У нас получилось где-то 12 шт.)
> Ножичком чик-чик-чик мелко-мелко порубить кусок молодой интересной телятины, грамм эдак 500 (делали из телятины и куриного филе: фифти-фифти). Крупную луковицу мелко порубить и слегка пожарить на растительном масле (лучше пополам со сливочным). Добавить мясо, одну  небольшую морковь, порубленную мелким кубиком. Тушить под крышкой до готовности. (Если нужно воды – можно долить, но, думаю, не понадобится). Добавить соли-перца, щепотку сахара, 1,5 ст. ложки хорошей томатной пасты, один лавровый листочек. Чуть поджарить, добавить 2 ст. ложки муки, рубленную зелень петрушки. Перемешать. Долить воды. Сварить густой соус. Снять с огня. Добавить 150-200 г сметаны 20%. Сыпануть немного тимьяна, майорана.
> Около 100 г твердого сыра натереть на терке. Перекладывать (или переложить?) блины соусом, сыром: блин, соус, сыр, блин, соус, сыр. Последний блин смазать сметаной, присолить, посыпать сыром. Запечь в духовке минутки 10.
> Сверху присыпал сыром – но можно и без него.
> 
> Сваренный соус должен быть довольно таки густым, т.к. блины более нежные, чем  листы лазаньи, не надо их сильно размочить.
> Прошлый раз делали из фарша, пропущенного через мясорубку, но, если порезать мясо ножом – вкуснее получается.

----------


## Jemal

Вот какой салат на Новый Год появился у нас на столе:

1. Самый нижний слой - яйца, нарезанные "кружочками" (но как по мне, то лучше яйца сделать помельче, т.к. салат "холодный" и они не очень хороши на вкус в таком виде)

2. Далее идет репчатый лук "четвертинками".
3. Выше сыр натертый на "полосочки" и заранее смазанный майонезом для более удобной "укладки".
4. Сверху идут слои натертых  (полосками, не пюре) яблок, поверх которых уклыдавается слой моркови, также вышедшей из под тёрки.

5. Ну и завершает это чудо последний слой майонеза, обильно посыпанный грецкими орехами.

Все слои скрепляем майонезом.

----------


## Alex

Ну ты девочка большая и думаю, поймешь, что к чему.





Если че, то котя разжует помельче, если не будешь котю Маргоша обижать

----------


## Alex

*Торт "Татьяна"*
*Пышные коржи, нежность крема, сочетание орехов и изюма – Вы будите в восторге. 
Важным является легкость приготовления.*




> *СОСТАВ*
> 5 яиц, 
> 1 стакан сахара (мы в последнее время берем полстакана, т.к. сильно сладкий бисквит получается), 
> 1 стакан изюма, 
> 1 стакан чищенных грецких орехов, 
> 1 стакан муки, 
> 0,5 стакана жидкого меда, 
> 1 чайная ложка без верха соды
> 
> ...

----------


## vova230

Писать долго, потому просто ссылка. Очень интересно и предельно просто.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## GRAF

> Писать долго, потому просто ссылка. Очень интересно и предельно просто.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


В принципе тема как бы создавалась для выкладки того, что проверено "своими", а не "чужими" желудками)))))!!!!!!!!!:tyxcx:

----------


## GRAF

Рекомендую попробовать следующее: Фасоль (ее количество, как и других продуктов, зависит от того сколько хотите приготовить), замачиваем, чем дольше тем лучше. Приобретаем немного копченостей (ребра, сардельки, сосиски, рульки и т.п., но только именно копченые!!!!!) Их мелко нарезаем (за исключением ребер). Также приобретаем от Магги "бульон на говяжей косточке"  Далее складываем фасоль в кастрюлю, заливаем водой, добавляем перец горошком (я сыпал белый, черный и душистый) маленький лавровый листик. Добавляем столовую ложку с горкой магги закрываем крышкой и в духовку на 1-1,5. (При желании можно добавлять немного моркови, лука и чеснока - но это на любителя). По готовности фасоль д.б. целой и немного "упругой" но никак не жесткой. Подавать горячей посыпанной черным перцем и со сметаной. Приятного аппетита!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Граф, как всегда столько перца, что бедная Астерикс даже почувствовала и хотела чихнуть! А перец со сметаной - это не взрывооопасно? Всё равно спасибо.

----------


## GRAF

Рад стараться!!!!!!

----------


## GRAF

Недавно было скучно и хотелось перекусить. Решил сделать такое блюдо:
Отварил макароны (которые как бы сделаны в Италии; с количеством определяетесь сами в зависимости от количества едоков). Пока макароны варились, небольшими полосками нарезал примерно 200 гр ветчины, 150 грамм вареной колбасы, несколько сосисок, и обрезал немного мяса с копченых ребер. Взял 500 гр майонеза, добавил немного соли, перца, небольшой зубок чеснока, среднюю луковицу. Все перемешал и добавил тертого сыра (немного), а также 5 немного взбитых яиц и снова перемешал). Затем макароны выложил в глубокую форму, залил майонезом с вышеперечисленным, сверху посыпал сыром и засунул на 10 минут в предварительно разогретую духовку. Получилось вкусно. Чуть не забыл макароны заливал пока они были горячими))))
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Irina

Сегодня по быстрому приготовила вкусный салатик. Всем очень понравился.
Порезать как на шубу 2 отварные картофелины, филе 1 сельди, 1 большую вареную морковь. Добавить 1 маленькую банку резаных шампиньонов. Можно добавить лук (кто любит). Заправить майонезом. 
Приятного аппетита!!!

----------


## Akasey

только что по быстрому приготовил себе мини-пицу, вот вам рецепт: режем батон, режем колбасу, ложим на батон, режем сыр, укладываем на колбасу. На пару минут в микроволновку, и опа!!!

----------


## GRAF

Недавно захотелось вкусного и решил сделать себе такое блюдо))))

Пожарил тонких блинчиков. Затем нарезал тонкими ломтиками ветчины, на терку натер сыр. Затем обжарил немного лука до золотистого цвета. перемешал ветчину и лук и сыр. Полученную массу в блинчики которые складываем конвертиком. Готовые блинчики обжариваем на сковороде и едим горячими!!!!!
Приятного аппетита!!!!!

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

розочки из картофеля:

картофель, сыр, соль.


варим картофель, делаем из него пюре, добавляем сыр (лучше всего пармезан, но если нет-можно любой)- я кладу примерно 3 ложки, если картофель очень крутой можно добавить сметаны или яйцо, главное не добавлять воду и молоко. Затем всю массу в кондитерский шпритц и выдавливаем на противень, зхапекаем в горячей духовки до золотистой корочки. и вот отличный гарнир готов

----------


## Irina

*Хочу поделиться несколькими способами фаршировки кальмаров.*

*КАЛЬМАРЫ ФАРШИРОВАННЫЕ РИСОМ С КУКУРУЗОЙ*

*Продукты:*

Кальмары кальмары 6 шт.
рис 1 стакан
кукуруза 1 банка
лук репчатый 1 шт.
перец черный молотый по вкусу
майонез по вкусу
соль по вкусу
*Инструкции:*

Стакан риса отварить до неполной готовности, остудить, добавить в рис банку кукурузы (если таковой под рукой нет, то можно обжарить с луком парочку протертых на крупной терке морковок), обжаренный лук и немного черного молотого перца, посолить. Очищенный кальмар отварить целиком в течение семи минут после закипания воды (почистить кальмара становится легче, если обдать его кипятком). Вареные тушки набить приготовленной начинкой полить майонезом и отправить в духовку на 5 - 7 минут (можно запекать в микроволновой печи).
*
КАЛЬМАРЫ, ФАРШИРОВАННЫЕ ПЛАВЛЕННЫМ СЫРОМ*

*Продукты:*

600-700 г маленьких тушек кальмаров
4 яйца
3 мягких плавленных сырка
3-4 ст л майонеза
свежая зелень
чеснок (по вкусу)
сок 1 лимона
соль
*Инструкции:*

Кальмары вымыть и почистить (аккуратно,чтобы остались целыми). Отварить в подсоленной воде с соком лимона не более 5 минут после закипания. Достать из воды, остудить. Плавленные сырки выложить в миску и размять вилкой, добавить майонез и перемешать.Отваренные в крутую яйца натереть на тёрке. Мелко нашинкованную зелень, натёртые яйца добавить к сырной массе, туда же выдавить чеснок. Всё перемешать.
Полученной сырной массой плотно начинить тушки кальмаров. Уложить их на блюдо, можно украсить листьями салата и овощами. Подать к столу.

*КАЛЬМАРЫ, ФАРШИРОВАННЫЕ ОВОЩАМИ*

*Для фарша:*
2 помидора,
150 г кабачков,
1/2 репчатой луковицы,
1 зубчик чеснока,
1 яйцо, сваренное вкрутую,
соль, черный молотый перец.

*Для соуса:*
1 крупный помидор,
100 г сливок 30%-ной жирности,
50 г сметаны,
1/2 кубика куриного бульона,
черный молотый перец,
1 зубчик чеснока, 1/4 пучка укропа.

*Для основы:*
200 г кальмаров,
200 г рыбного бульона,
растительное масло для фритюра,
мука для панировки.

Для фарша нарезать кубиками помидоры, кабачки, лук и чеснок и потушить в растительном масле. Яйцо нарезать и добавить в фарш; посолить, поперчить, перемешать.
Кальмары отварить просушить салфеткой, нафаршировать, запанировать в муке и обжарить с двух сторон в большом количестве растительного масла.
Для приготовления соуса чеснок обжарить в растительном масле, добавить сметану, сливки, бульонный кубик, молотый перец, нарезанный кубиками помидор и подержать на огне 1 минуту. Положить в соус обжаренные кальмары, добавить укроп, чеснок и припустить в течение 2 минут.

Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Irina

*КУРИНЫЕ КОТЛЕТЫ С ГРИБНОЙ НАЧИНКОЙ*

500 гр. мяса курицы,
200 гр. грибов (например, шампиньонов),
2 ст л. молока,
небольшая луковица,
1 яйцо, перец, соль.

Мясо курицы пропустить через мясорубку. Посолить,поперчить по вкусу, добавить молоко и хорошо перемешать и разделить на порции. Готовим начинку: мелко порезанные грибы и лук обжариваем до готовности. Подготовленные порции фарша раскатать в тонкие пласты, на середину положить начинку и закрыть края, формируя пирожок. Котлеты смачиваем во взбитом яйце и панируем в сухарях. После этого жарим в масле до готовности.

----------


## Irina

* САЛАТ ИЗ МОРКОВИ С ЦУККИНИ*


*НЕОБХОДИМЫЕ ПРОДУКТЫ:*

цуккини - 1 шт.
морковь - 200 г
чеснок - 2 зубчика
кинза - 2 пучка
лимон - 1/2 шт.
растительное масло - 60 г
молотый черный перец , соль по вкусу
_
СПОСОБ ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЯ РЕЦЕПТА:_

Цуккини и морковь нарезать ломтиками, обжарить на масле до полуготовности.

Чеснок и кинзу мелко порубить, добавить к овощам и жарить еще 2–3 минуты. Посолить и поперчить по вкусу.

Готовые овощи снять с огня, заправить лимонным соком, охладить. При подаче украсить зеленью. 

Если вы не любите кинзу, замените её на петрушку.

----------


## Sanych

Эт я так, для справки. И больше для себя. А то уже и забыл, что такое цукини  

Кабачок (лат. Cucurbita pepo var. giromontina) — однолетнее травянистое растение рода тыквы семейства тыквенных, разновидность тыквы обыкновенной. Плоды имеют продолговатую форму зелёного, жёлтого или белого цвета. Легкоусваиваемый и полезный овощной продукт, хорошо влияющий на пищеварение и здоровье кожи.

Цуккини - европейский сорт кабачков цилиндрической формы. У цуккини цвет кожуры от светлого до тёмно-зеленого. Семена цуккини используются ведущими косметическими фирмами в качестве компонента для кремов, регулирующих работу сальных желёз.

----------


## Irina

Цуккини это разновидность кабачка. Можно взять для этого салата любой его сорт))

----------


## Irina

*КАПУСТА ПО-КОРЕЙСКИ*

Капусту ( 1 кг) нашинковать, добавить 2-3 головки чеснока дольками. Залить смесью из 0,5 стакана *горячего* подсолнечного масла, 2-3 ст.л. уксуса, 1 ст.л. красного перца,  по 1 чайной ложки соли и сахара. Добавить молотый кориандр и растёртый лавровый лист. Как остынет - готово.

*Ещё вариант.* Всё в  тех же пропорциях. Капусту нашинковать, слегка подсолить и добавить уксус. Пусть маринуется пару часов. Сок слить. Головку лука порезать и обжарить в растительном масле до тёмно-золотистого цвета., после чего лук выбросить а горячим маслом залить капусту.Добавить красный перец, кориандр, соль сахар по вкусу. По этому же рецепту можно делать свеклу и морковь.

----------


## Irina

*САЛАТ ИЗ БАКЛАЖАН ПО-КОРЕЙСКИ*

1 кг баклажан,
по 2 шт среднего размера лук и морковь,
2 красных болгарских перца,
1 головка чеснока,
2 ст л сахара,
1 ст л с небольшой горкой,
соли,
1\2ч л красного молотого жгучего перца,
1-2чл молотого кориандра,
5-6ст л 6% уксуса.
3\4 растительного масла.

Баклажаны нарезать на бруски толщиной 1х1см и опустить в кипящую подсоленую воду, постоянно помешивать, чтобы отваривались равномерно, довести до кипения и проварить не более 1 мин. Откинуть на дуршлаг, соединить с нарезаными соломкой овощами, морковь предварительно надо натереть на корейской тёрке. посыпать сахаром и слегка. как бы, помять. В овощи выдавить через пресс чеснок, положить соль, перец и кориандр, перемешать и залить раскалённым растительным маслом. Практически этот салат можно есть сразу, но лучше ему постоять в холоде часов 12, и чем дольше стоит тем лучше. Соль, перец ичеснок можно увеличить по собственному вкусу.

----------


## Irina

*САЛАТ КОРЕЯНКА*

Морковь сырая - порезать соломкой, можно на тёрке,
грудка копчёная - порезать соломкой,
банка консервированной кукурузы,
огурчики маринованные,
лук белый (маленькие головки) порезать кольцами и помариновать 15 минут в рассоле от маринованных огурчиков.

Все ингредиенты смешать и залить горячим растительным маслом с приправой "Для моркови по-корейски" .

----------


## Sanych

Блин, чёт тебя на корейскую кухню потянуло ?

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  так я ж обожаю всё остренькое)) Причём ооочень остренькое

----------


## Irina

*Скумбрия быстрого посола* 

Берем 2-3 шт. крупной скумбрии (примерно 1кг), если она
заморожена, то нужно разморозить на воздухе, промыть холодной водой и приступить к разделке.
Удалить голову, хвост, внутренности и кожу. Кожу удаляют, сделав
неглубокий надрез вдоль спинного плавника. Подготовленную таким
образом рыбу споласкивают холодной водой и разделывают на филе.
С внутренней стороны рыбы вдоль хребтовой кости делают разрезы с
обеих сторон, кость удаляют. Полученные таким образом две
половинки рыбы вручную очищают от мелких костей, затем режут
кусочками до 2см.

 После того как вся рыба приготовлена,
подготавливают *посольно-пряную смесь.*

Взять 4 столовые ложки соли с горкой, 1 чайную ложку сахара, черный молотый перец. Все перемешивем и приступаем к посолу.
В глубокую тарелку насыпаем на дно посольной смеси примерно пол чайной ложки, равномерно распределяем по всей поверхности, укладывают кусочки
скумбрии в ряд, снова посыпают посольной смесью и вновь
укладывают ряд рыбы, и так до конца. Остатки посольной смеси
высыпают на верхний ряд рыбы. Украшаем кольцами лука, сверху щедро поливаем растительным маслом.

Приготовленную таким образом скумбрию убираем в холодильник на 2-3 часа. Соль должна полностью раствориться, а мясо станет нежным и сочным.

----------


## Irina

*ГРИБНОЙ ПИРОГ*

*Тесто* — 2 стакана муки, 100 гр. масла, 150 мл сметаны, соль.
Начинка — 500 гр. шампиньонов, 3 яйца, 150 мл сметаны, 150 гр. тертого сыра , соль, перец, вегета

В миску насыпаем муку, натереть на мелкой терке масло туда же, добавляем сметану.Посолить,хорошо вымесить. Положить в пакет и в холодильник на 15 мин

*В это время приготовим начинку .*.

Порезать грибы. В другой емкости смешиваем яйца, сметану, соль, любимые травки ( я просто взяла вегету) добавляем сыр и все хорошенько смешиваем. Выкладываем грибы, перемешиваем.

Форму в которой будем печь пирог смазываем маслом. Распределяем тесто по форме, бортики можно делать потолще. Выкладываем начинку и в духовку 35--45 минут.

Начинка по вкусу похожа на жульен. И в горячем и в холодном виде, этот пирог очень вкусный.

----------


## Sanych

Грибной пирог это по сезону

----------


## Irina

*Рецепты корейских салатов для любителей остренького*


*Свекла по-корейски.*

500 г свеклы 3 зубчика чеснока, 1/3 чайной ложки черного молотого
перца, 1/3 стакана растительного, 1/3 стакана уксуса, соль по
вкусу.
Свеклу натереть на крупной терке, добавить мелко нарезанный (или
натертый на мелкой терке) чеснок, перец, уксус. Поставить на
водяную баню на 20 минут. Растительное масло нагреть на
сковороде до состояния дымка, добавить в свеклу, перемешать,
дать остыть и поставить в холодильник на 12 часов Попробуйте,
очень
- ВКУСНО!
_Р. S. Строго следовать рецепту, а то не получится_!


*Хе из сельди по-корейски.*

Сельдь - предпочтительнее (хотя можно использовать другую рыбу.
палтус, лососевые: нерка, чавыча, кижуч, кета, а также подойдет
морской гребешок, треска или минтай) -1 кг, морковь 0.5 кг (можно
использовать редьку-дайкон или морковь и редьку), столовый уксус
- 200 г, соевый соус - 20 г, репчатый лук -I шт., чеснок -10 г, красный
жгучий перец - по вкусу, растительное масло -10 г., кунжутное семя
-1 г, сахар10 г, соль - по вкусу.
Очищенное от кожи и костей филе рыбы нарезать соломкой длиной
5 см, толщиной 0, 5 см (гребешок - ломтиками). Выложить в
эмалированную посуду, налить уксус и перемешать. В таком виде
оставить на 20 30 минут. Тем временем нарезать тонкой соломкой
морковь или редьку или их смесь и слегка посолить. Затем рыбу
откинуть на сито, дать стечь. Смешать рыбу с овощами с
добавлением соли, лука, нарезанного тонкой соломкой, чеснока,
толченого кунжута, адзи-но-мото, сахара. По вкусу можно еще
добавить уксуса.


*Морковь с кальмаром по-корейски*

Кальмар, морковь, растительное масло, репчатый лук, соевый соус,
соль, красный жгучий перец, кунжутное семя, адзи-но-мото (см.
МОРКОВЬ по-корейски - 3).
Филе кальмара очищают от наружной пленки и промывают. Затем
тушки на 1 - 2 минуты (не больше) опускают в кипящую воду. Вновь
филе промывается холодной водой и режется крупной соломкой.
Одновременно готовится морковь (нарезать соломкой, слегка
посолить, через некоторое время отжать от выделившегося сока).
Обжариваем лук, нарезанный кольцами. Все продукты охладить, и
обжаренный лук тоже, потом - смешать, добавить соевый соус. При
этом важно не переборщить с использованием соуса - при большом
его количестве салат теряет вид и вкус. Теперь добавим соль (если
необходимо), перец, кунжутное семя и адзи-но-мото. Еще раз
перемешать все компоненты и тоже. убрать в холодильник до
завтра. А вот завтра - пальчики оближете!

*Морковь с мясом по-корейски*

Мясо (любое не жирное), морковь,, растительное масло, соевый
соус, репчатый лук адзи-но-мото, МОРКОВЬ по-корейски -. 3),
чеснок, кунжутное семя уксус.
Мясо очистить от пленок острым тонким ножом и нарезать ни
ломтики длиной до 5 см и толщиной 0,5 см Быстро обжарить мясо в
хорошо разогретом растительном масле, добавить соевый соус,
нашинковать лук, адзи-но-мото и продолжать жарку до тех пор пока
лук не станет золотистым. Долить мясного бульона или горячей
воды и тушить блюдо до полной готовности мяса. Остудить. Тем
временем готовим морковь: нарезаем ее соломкой и слегка солим.
Через некоторое время морковь отжать от выделившегося сока и
перемешать с мясом, добавить чеснок, кунжутное семя и уксус. Это
блюдо также станет вкуснее, если поместить его на сутки в
холодильник.

*Овощи по корейски*

(из моркови, свеклы, редьки, капусты, чимчи, папоротника)
1 кг сырой моркови, натертой на специальной терке, (тонко и
удлиненно), смешать с 4-5 столовыми ложками уксуса, полстакана
подсолнечного масла, 3 столовыми ложками сахара, 1 чайной
ложкой перца черного молотого, 1 большой головкой чеснока,
пропущенного через чеснокодавку. Додать щепотку молотого
кориандра.

На 1 кг моркови ~ 0, 5 стакана горячего подсолнечного масла, 2-3
головки чеснока, 2-3 столовых ложки уксуса, 1 столовая ложка
черного перца, 1 чайная ложка соли, 1 чайная ложка сахара,
гвоздика, кориандр, лавровый лист (растертый).

Морковь натереть на т°рке, слегка посолить, темного добавить
уксуса, пусть маринуется 2-3 часа. Потом лишний сок слить, затем
лук пережаривается в подсолнечном масле до темно-золотистого
цвета, после чего лук выбросить, а этим горячим маслом полить
морковь и сразу добавить тертого чеснока, красного молотого
перца и перетереть в порошок семена кинзы (кориандр). Все это
добавить по вкусу. По этому же рецепту делать все остальные
овощи.


*Морковь корейская*

Морковь 2 кг
Соль
Уксус полстакана
Масло подсолнечное - полстакана
Лук- одна луковица
Сахар 4 столовых ложки
Перец красный- много
Глюканат Кальция - белый порошок продают корейцы на
рынках

Морковь потереть на терке, добавить все остальное, тщательно
перемешать
оставить в прохладном месте на ночь
НЕ ХРАНИТЬСЯ !


*Кимзи (Корейская капуста)*

1 кг. белокачанной капусты
3 ст. ложки соли
1 луковица средней величины
1-2 дольки чеснока
красный молотый перец

Белокачанную капусту нарезать полосками, пересыпать солью и
оставить на несколько
часов. Лук и чеснок мелко порезать и смешать с красным перцем. Затем
все перемешать с
засоленной капустой, переложить в глиняный горшок, сверху положить
груз и оставить на
2-3 дня.

----------


## Irina

*Шоколадное печенье за 30 минут! Вку-у-усно!)*

*Что нужно:*
мука - 100 г
сливочное масло - 90 г (6 ст. л.)
шоколад - 200 г
сахар - 110 г
соль - щепотка
яйца - 3 шт.
ванильный сахар - 1 пакетик
какао-порошок - 25 г
разрыхлитель - 0,5 ч. л.
сахарная пудра - 200 г

*Что делать:*
Шоколад поломать или порезать. В небольшой кастрюльке с толстым дном растопить масло и шоколад на слабом огне до однородной массы, постоянно помешивая.

Снять с огня, добавить сахар, и хорошо перемешать до растворения сахара. Добавить яйца по одному и хорошо взбить миксером после каждого.

Добавить ваниль.
Просеять муку, какао-порошок, соль и разрыхлитель в шоколадную смесь и хорошо перемешать.
Накрыть миску плёнкой и поставить в холодильник на один час для застывания теста.

Прогреть духовку до 180°C. Застелить протвень бумагой для выпечки. Насыпать сахарную пудру в небольшую миску. Чайной ложкой отщипнуть немного теста и ладонями скатать его в шарик размером 2,5 см. Положить шарики, по одному, в сахарную пудру и хорошо обвалять, печенье должно быть покрыто плотным слоем пудры.
Выложить на противень на расстоянии 4 см.

Выпекать 10-15 минут (при выпечке печенье потрескается).
Готовое печенье остудить на противне 2 минуты, затем перенести на решётку до полного остывания.
Хранить в закрытой посуде.

----------


## Irina

*Грибной бисквитный торт*


*ТЕСТО*
500г грибов, 3 яйца, 1 стакан муки, 100г сметаны, 1 ч ложка сахара, 2/3 ч ложки соли, 1,5 ч ложки разрыхлителя, 1/4 ч ложки соды

*СЫРНЫЙ КРЕМ*
300г сливок (10-20, 500г колбасного сыра

Грибы произвольно нарезать или натереть на крупной терке.
Обжарить на растительном масле до испарения жидкости и до легкого зарумянивания.
Остудить до комнатной температуры.
Смешать все составляющие для теста. В последнюю очередь всыпать грибы.
Тесто вылить в смазанную форму d=20см.
Выпекать в разогретой до t=170-180°C духовке до готовности (25-30 минут).
Грибной бисквит остудить и разрезать на 2 или 3 коржа.
У колбасного сыра срезать жесткие корочки и натереть на тёрке.
Сливки довести до кипения, всыпать сыр. Огонь после повторного закипания убавить до минимума. Варить при постоянном помешивании до полного растворения сыра. (Если сыр растворяется плохо, то для большей однородности горячую сырную массу можно взбить в блендере или протереть через сито.)
Сырный соус можно довести до нужного вкуса, добавив соль, перец и немного лимонного сока.
Сложить коржи, прослаивая их горячей сырной массой.
Дать пропитаться пару часов.

----------


## Vlad99

*Креветки в сливочно-чесночном соусе

*Сливочное масло - 50 г;
 Чеснок - 2 зубчика;
 Креветки - 800 г;
 Рубленая петрушка - 3 столовые ложки;
Сливки - 200 мл;
Соль и перец - по вкусуВ глубокой сковороде растопить масло, добавить чеснок и немного потушить.Налить сливки, все перемешать и довести до кипения.Далее добавить в сковороду очищенные [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и тушить 8–9 минут.В самом конце добавить петрушку и перемешать. Вынуть креветки. Соус оставить на огне, пока он слегка не загустеет.Бросить креветки обратно в соус и подержать на огне 2 минуты — блюдо готово.

----------


## Sveta-T

Запеченный лосось с брокколи
ИНГРЕДИЕНТЫ


Лосось 500 г
Капуста брокколи 500 г
Лимонный сок 2 столовые ложки
Сливочное масло 4 столовые ложки
Твердый сыр 125 г
Молоко 200 мл
Сливки 100 мл
Яйцо куриное 4 штуки
Молотый мускатный орех щепотка


Филе лосося нарезать ломтиками, сбрызнуть лимонным соком, посолить и поперчить. Выдержать 30 минут, залить горячей водой и припустить 10 минут при слабом кипении.
Брокколи залить горячей водой, посолить, варить 10 минут.
Сливки взбить с молоком, сыром и яйцами, приправить солью, перцем и мускатным орехом.
В смазанную маслом форму выложить слоями овощи и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], залить сливочной смесью. Запекать 20 минут при 220° С.

----------


## Belov

Одно из самых любимых - бефстроганов. Жена очень вкусно готовит. Вот рецепт:
Говядина 400 г 
Лук репчатый 2 штуки 
Сметана 200 г 
Томатная паста 2 столовые ложки 
Пшеничная мука 1 столовая ложка 
Рубленая петрушка 2 столовые ложки 
Соль по вкусу 
Растительное масло 50 мл 
Перец черный молотый по вкусу

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] вымыть, хорошо обсушить и нарезать ломтиками. Мясо нарезать поперек волокон тонкой соломкой. 
Лук очистить и нарезать кольцами, затем разрезать на четыре части. В разогретую с маслом сковороду выложить лук, посолить, немного поперчить и обжарить до мягкости. 

Обжаренный лук посыпать мукой и перемешать. К луку добавить сметану, томатный соус (по вкусу) и перемешать. Довести сметанную смесь до кипения и влить немного воды (воды столько, чтобы соус не был слишком густым или жидким). 

Соус немного уварить, постоянно помешивая, чтобы получить желаемую густоту и однородную консистенцию. Посолить и поперчить. Другую сковороду хорошо разогреть, налить немного масла и выложить мясо (мясо можно обжаривать не все сразу, а небольшими порциями, но не обязательно). 

Обжарить мясо до готовности, посолить и поперчить. Переложить обжаренное мясо к соусу, перемешать и тушить еще 2-3 минуты на слабом огне.

----------

